# StarCraft Problems



## SaeKya (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
since 2 days im having problems with my starcraft, when i start starcraft i can only stay on for 5min and my comp shut down. it only happen with this game not with other. please help me out!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## SaeKya (Jul 9, 2007)

Power Supply – i dont see it. 
Motherboard – Compaq Presario6010CA
CPU – (Compac) AMD Athlon(tm) 1700+, MMX, 3DNow, 1,5GHz
RAM –Samsung M3 68L3313CT1-CB0 , type SDRAM, 133MHz and size 256mb. 
Video Card(s) – Nvidia GeForce2 integrated GPU(Compac) 32.0Mb. 
Hard Drive(s) – Maxtor 4D040H2, type Ultra-ATA/100 5400RPM and size 40Gb. 
Operating System - Windows XP Family

I Forgot to say that my powerply fan is broked and my comp case is open, and to tell u the temperature of the computer :

Motherboard : 40'C(104'F)
Processor : 53'C (127'F)
is it too much high?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Replace the broken fan (or PSU if that's what you meant by powerply).


----------



## SaeKya (Jul 9, 2007)

ok, and it supose to work? yeah sorry i mean powersuply i didnt see my error ..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the fan in the PSU is not working then it will cause the computer to overheat and crash within a few minutes.


----------



## SaeKya (Jul 9, 2007)

but i got a little fan too working and my case is open too and in this room is kind of cold ^^


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

that may be true,but the power supply has no air blowing through it.whcih is most likely the problem.


----------



## mckillwashere (Jul 5, 2007)

What is happening is like when you try to plug to many things into one power strip. It starts to over heat and if you have a fail safe powerstrip it shuts off, but if your unlucky the cords heat up and can catch on fire. That is whats ahpping in your power supply. th fan is not pulling air over the power distributer and it is over heating, so to protect itself it cuts the power off.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

My computer started acting funky when I had my Brood war disk in too, I just uninstalled it and figured it was because the disk was scratched up or something. I might buy it again depending on how ancy I get before SC 2


----------

